# Moved to Cyprus but winter is boring



## rockchickcy (Jan 13, 2011)

Im looking for things to do in paphos anyone ?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

During the day or during the night?


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

*Pafos*

Yes it does seem rather quiet this Winter , ever tried the Polita ( pafos Park by mini roundabout ) Cafe ? on Monday ights they get good Musicians in ...nice mix of Greek and English music on accoustic guitars etc !


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Are you mixing with the locals, are you just associating with Expats?


----------



## rockchickcy (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey I tried Politia excellent thanks even met a couple of people there. Are there any rock/blues bands performing life anywhere?? 

Hey toxan, Id hang out with anyone as long as I have a good time


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

rockchickcy said:


> Hey I tried Politia excellent thanks even met a couple of people there. Are there any rock/blues bands performing life anywhere??
> 
> Hey toxan, Id hang out with anyone as long as I have a good time


The two main English language newspaers have events listings. I do not know if i am allowed to give the names out. One comes out on Fridays and the other 6 times a week. You can find them at most kiosks.


----------

